# How to make a password for my network??



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello, I think some ******* is sharing off my router!
I really need to make my network secure and put a password for it...
So i would greatly appreciate it if someone told me!
Please this is urgent :S
Thank you


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Go to Start>Run and type *cmd*.
In the command prompt type *ipconfig*
Under *Default Gateway:*, take the number (should look something like *192.168.x.x*.
Go to your browser, and type that number as the address.
In the router page, find the wireless security page, and add a WPA password.

For more info on how to do this, please provide info about your router (Make, Model, etc.)

WEP is unsecure and can be hacked in minutes. I strongly advise you us WPA.


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

cancon said:


> Go to Start>Run and type *cmd*.
> In the command prompt type *ipconfig*
> Under *Default Gateway:*, take the number (should look something like *192.168.x.x*.
> Go to your browser, and type that number as the address.
> ...


Sorry mate but i need more info I'm just 14 years old so I would appreciate it if you could explain how to make a password in detail plz 
Here is all the information I could find on the back of my router box...
Speedstream 6520
Siemens router
General specifications:
- Integrated ADSL Modem
- Wireless router for a high speed internet acces up to 253 PC's
- Wireless transfer data up to 54 Mbps
- Intergrated 4-port Ethernet switch (10/100 Mbits) for PC's connection within a network.
-Firewall functions and security features.
- Easy to set up and configure.

Technical specifications and data:
Wireless Network (WLAN): IEEE 902.11g (54Mbit/s) compatible with IEEE 80211.b (11Mbit/s)
- Ethernet: IEEE 802.3 (10 Base-T), IEEE 802.3u (100 Base-TX)
- ADSL: ADSL Annex A interface RJ11
- Radio specifications: Frequency band 2.400-2.483,5 MHz (15M) DSSS Spreading (Direct sequence spread system) CCK OFDM modulation.
- Supported protocols: TCP/IP, UDP, DHCP Server/client DNS relay RIPv1/v2, SNMPv1/v2c, Telnet, UPnP
- Security: WPA, 64/124 bit WEP encryption SSID hidden, IEEE 802.1x, Wireless MAC filter, NAPT, stateful packet inspection, DoS blocking
- VPN pass through: PPTP, L2TP, IPSec
- Internet Acces: PPPoE, PPPoA, IP Dynamic/static
- Additional functions: DMZ, Virtual server, Port forwarding, DynDNS, Client NTP, Reset to factory defaults button
- Operating system : Operating system independant.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

okay, go to Start>Run and type cmd

then type *ipconfig /all*

then right-click the box, click on Select all, then right click again, and click on copy.

Then paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Are directly connected to the 6520?


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

lol whats 6520??? Its just numbers on the back of my box...
what i do know is that i am connected by Ethernet / Local area connection


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, yes, I suppose to have made it clearer "Are you directly connected to the Speedstream 6520?"
But yes, then the default gateway should take you to its page.


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes but what do I do WHEN I am on the gateway page :S +
I'd like to ask you what is a DHCP client because sometimes I have number of DHCP clients 0 and sometimes 1 but I have no idea what this is..You see where I am going to with this..Please reply 
Thanks


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

A DHCP client is a network device that is obtaining an IP address automatically from the router or DHCP server.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to log into the router to configure wireless networking encryption. The previous posts are trying to lead you through that process. You need to know the IP address of the router as well as the username and password for it. 

Since you're only 14, are your parents aware of the changes you're trying to make? If yours isn't the only computer connected to the wireless network in the house, changes you make will impact them. They may also have already configured the router or changed its password. Talk to them about it.


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay ill try give you as much detail for a 14 yo. But yes DoubleHelix is right. it will impact any computer of your computers on the network. Also parents these days really dont know much about computers and networks... if you can relate to that. (im not having a go at anyone here)

if they are good with computers go ask them if they have put router passwords etc.

okay if they are not computer people do the following.

1st of all go onto the computer with the wireless router and internet connection.
then go start>run> then type in the following: cmd

after that a black box will come up.

in the black box type in the following: ipconfig
after that your box will be filled up with lines after lines of stuff.

look for the line that says "default gateway" now on this line it will have these numbers coming up something like this... 192.168.etc

okay now write this number down.

open your Internet explore or fire fox or what ever you have.
now in the address bar (where you write www.google.com or what ever)
in the address bar type in thoes numbers (the numbers with the 192.168.etc)

i hope your getting this so far. if not reply what your having troubles on.

now by doing this. this will access your router. this is where you can enable your security.

by looking around on the page coming up. look for something to do with security or so.

now it will ask you to require a password. just leave it blank and press next.

|- if there is a problem with that and it says wrong password. you have to reset your router. if so do the following:

get a pen. get your router. look for the lilttle button on the router that says restart.
use the pen to press the button down for 5-10 seconds. -|

(thats only requiered if you cant access the correct password)

i hope your getting all this nice and easy lol.

okay now that if you had to restart the router or you didnt have to. create a WEP or WAP code. (WAP is stronger)

continue with the instructions so on..

now when you have got the wap/wep code. write it down!

your security is now should be enabled.

now going to every computer on the network write in the WEP/WAP code in and wellah!

(you might have to make a new network all together just to enter the WAP/WEP code. im not sure)

i hope you could understand this. ive tried to put it out nice and easy 

good luck (Y)


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, th0m0-6!:up:

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you parents are paying the bill, bought the router, bought the modem, and most probably have work online. They should be aware of any changes made.



th0m0-6 said:


> ...wellah!


Did you mean, voila?


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

haha thanks  umm yer i do mean voila 

haha

yer i just like helping ppl because this website has helped me. 

just paying it forward


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok mates, I asked my parents about the password and router and **** etc...but they are clueless and I have to fix everything on my PC, anyway...I entered my default gate way and I clicked on the tab that read "Security" and a username : admin .. Password : .........., and of course I have no idea what the pass is and everytime I click log in, it says : "Username is required" ...
Any idea whats going on?


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd also like to add that when I am promoted to enter a password and username for a new account ( I already got passed the log in part, the username was admin and password was *****) and I try to make new username and pass, I write both then it says "Username not set" please return to configuration
I dont understand anything! and my internet's customer support sucks!


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

th0m0-6 said:


> just paying it forward


I cried after watching that movie. 
Really fantastic story.



ThePrestige1995 said:


> Ok mates, I asked my parents about the password and router and **** etc...but they are clueless and I have to fix everything on my PC, anyway...I entered my default gate way and I clicked on the tab that read "Security" and a username : admin .. Password : .........., and of course I have no idea what the pass is and everytime I click log in, it says : "Username is required" ...
> Any idea whats going on?


Try entering "admin" as the user and "admin" as the password, or try leaving the password.

Hold on, lemme ask google...

EDIT: Yeah, it's admin, admin.


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

ok. i suggest to find that reset button on the router. hold it for the 5-10 seconds.

try find the box your router came with or even check underneith the router for the defaults.

this will reset it to when you bought the router in the first place. this should let your user name be Admin and the password should be next to it.

if that doesnt work. i think you have to place in your ISP details. im not sure. im just refering to the Telicom NB5 wireless router.


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

oh yer pay it forward is a great movie (Y)

it is pretty sad.. 

and google is the answer to all your problems


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope there is no reset button on my router, Just Turn on/off...
But logging in isnt my problem,
My problem is that when I try to change the username and password it gives me an error message "Username not set". I keep changing the username and trying all sorts of things but nothing happens, same error.
Another thing since I get number of DHCP clients = 1
Does that mean someone is using my internet??? If those *******s get off my connection, I wouldn't be in this problem in the first place!!!!


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm okay. i first thought u wanted to put a security code on.. if you are logged in to the router, dont worry about setting the usernames and passwords.. there not necessary.

so if you can go ahead and place a WAP code. do it.

and im not sure what DHCP stands for.. just google it to make sure lol.


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

lol and where do I go on my siemens router 6520 gateway page to set a WAP code...
I have a zip file with 2 screen shots attached to this message, Please see them.

P.S. Thank you for your persistancy  most people would say that I am a lost cause!


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

umm i dont see any attachments lol.

im googling your router. u should do the same.

and trust me im just like u in a way. i had no clue at first when i came onto this site. but u just learn from experiance then u try to help out others. u said u were 14. im just 16. im still learning lol.

also did you get ur name from the band that sings lay down? LoL!


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

this website may help you:

http://www.orcon.net.nz/support/pag..._your_siemens_speedstream_6520_wireless_modem

if this doesnt help you. i give up lol.

ive tried to help a lot. but im not a full on computer wiz at this stuff lol

but anymore question still be free to ask me or anyone else


----------



## ThePrestige1995 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok mate thanks but I think the problem is in my router because everytime I make the slightest change, I get a new error...I'll just have to take it to my crappy company and tell them to make a password for me


----------



## th0m0-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

haha fair enough.

well just to tell ya. i once had a siemens modem before.

that thing was a nightmare!! the on and off button would stuff up. we got 3 replacement modems from our ISP. all 3 broke. all the same way.

so i would now suggest that these siemens modem/routers are not very good on the market.

my suggestion now is to get a new one lol!

and if you need help with that. ill try help ya 

oh well i think we had our bit of fun trying to fix this. good luck (Y)

also could i b able to grab ya msn or something. u just sound like a great guy lol.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

DHCP is a protocol which assigns IP address to devices which join a network.

Don't play with anything you're unsure of.

Just click on "Home Network".

And send me another screenshot of what you see.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The manual for the router would explain how to enable encryption. You're not setting a password. You're enabling encryption. If you're going to ask someone else for help or search for information, using the correct terminology will yield the best results. 

Enabling encryption on the router is just the first step. Then you have to use that same encryption key on all wireless devices that connect to the computer.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

It may become tiring to have to enter the encryption every time you get on the Internet.



th0m0-6 said:


> Also parents these days really don't know much about computers and networks... if you can relate to that.


 LOL, same with me. I'm the same age as him, and I although I don't exactly know how to setup encryption, I know how to setup filters and MAC controls that they don't.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Jason08 said:


> It may become tiring to have to enter the encryption every time you get on the Internet.


By encryption, what is meant is a form of wireless security such as WPA or WEP; all packets sent to and from the router are encrypted, and to decrypt them you need a passkey.



Jason08 said:


> LOL, same with me. I'm the same age as him, and I although I don't exactly know how to setup encryption, I know how to setup filters and MAC controls that they don't.


Well, I hope you don't abuse that knowledge. Although locking your parents out of your router may seem funny, they might have important work, be downloading a purchased file which can only be downloaded once, or even be having an audio/video conversation online with people across the world.


----------

